

What books for learning Java? - keva161

Hi all,<p>I&#x27;m currently learning Java with a hope to build simple CRM systems and perform tasks like database interrogation, reading&#x2F;writing to excel, reading&#x2F;writing to CSV&#x2F;XML and web automation with Selenium web driver.<p>The books i&#x27;m currently thinking of ordering are:<p>Learning Java by Patrick Niemeyer and Java How to Program: International Version by Harvey Deitel<p>Any others that are required reading or indeed any useful learning resources are welcome!
======
harveytoro
Introduction to Java Programming (Ninth Edition) Y. Daniel Liang. Is quite a
good book to learn Java programming.

~~~
keva161
Thanks!

